# Nancy's Journey



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I know I am starting WAY early for a waiting thread but I'm so excited! Plus I enjoy the other "early" threads and getting to see the gradual progress of their does. Okay here we go, Nancy my Nigerian Dwarf x doe is due March 26-31 bred to a tiny Nigerian Dwarf/Pygmy buck. She is my baby and I'm so excited because this is her first freshening! She is 2 years old and when she was 1 and I tried to breed she didn't take. So here I am going nuts already! :crazy: Lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...it's a long wait


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! I'm really excited, my last kidding was in July and that seems like forever ago. But it all went well with triplets, except they were all boys. Oh well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Congrats...it's a long wait


Thanks, I know it takes forever!!! Lol maybe not but it feels like it.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yay! Now I get to watch your Nancy's countdown. Hope she doesn't drive you too crazy. :crazy:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

MylieD said:


> Yay! Now I get to watch your Nancy's countdown. Hope she doesn't drive you too crazy. :crazy:


I'm already there! So excited for her babies and my "Grandkidds" :lol: I'm bouncing off the walls and I know she laughs at me.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay I am having second thoughts. Tonight I went out and Nancy dilated some, kind of open in vulva pink and had some clear discharge. I am certifiably an idgit. I put her in with the buck on Sept. 22nd but I usually watch and see when they're in heat. Me, the idgit, put her in with the buck in the middle of Fair season. I didn't watch well but was relieved to see the buck service her on Nov. 1st and 3rd. Could he have serviced her because another doe was in heat and he was stirred up? Penelope was in heat on those days in with Nancy and the buck. So for exposed dates technically Nancy could be due anytime between Feb. 19th - Mar. 31st. Any guesses on anything?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

any thoughts on my above post? I will go home after school and get some new updated pics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have to just watch and wait.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

As you probably know, I am horrible at guessing. Lol. Now she's sure to drive you ultra crazy since it could be sooner than you thought.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like you have to just watch and wait.


:hair:the story of my life :grin:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

MylieD said:


> As you probably know, I am horrible at guessing. Lol. Now she's sure to drive you ultra crazy since it could be sooner than you thought.


Crazy is a short trip for me at this point, but it's a fun trip with the critters so I guess everything's good. :grin:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I got a baby monitor that has video and audio! Mwahhaha now I have a barn cam! :-D


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay Update, Nancy has gotten to the "why is this happening it's so uncomfy" stage. She is sunken in in front of her hips and over ligs. Ligs are still there but mushy. It kinda looks like she has dropped to me? And she is bagging up more.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree on the dropping. I love that last pic of her sprawled out! I need to get one of those monitors next time.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

gegegoatgirl - I have a quick question. How far away does the baby monitor pick up? I have been debating on get a couple for my barn. 

Nice girl - Good luck kidding!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

springkids said:


> gegegoatgirl - I have a quick question. How far away does the baby monitor pick up? I have been debating on get a couple for my barn.
> 
> Nice girl - Good luck kidding!


Mine says it goes to 600 ft. I am only doing 450-500 ft but it works great! Great audio it picks up my horse snorting and my steer mooing from a good ways off. I don't know on brand cause my mom bought it but she got it at Wal-Mart for $89.95


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nothing interesting this morning. She's a little more dilated and loose in her hind end but no more discharge. She says she has been starved and hasn't eaten in months :smile:.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, she is still hanging on to those kiddos. If I were to guess I'd say she has at least a couple more weeks till she kids, but if I say that she will kid tomorrow so we will just have to wait and see. She is doing well though, she is pretty big now and sort of waddles, it is very cute . I'll keep updating and maybe get some updated pics tomorrow.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, looks like Nancy may be ready to kid! !!!!! She is stretching, yawning, standing up( she always lays down), she's pawing, looks more dilated in the rear area, her bag is tighter but it could still use some filling. Her ligs were there 4 hours ago but I haven't checked since. I'm spying on her from the baby monitor :slapfloor:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope this is it for her and that it goes smoothly!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

MylieD said:


> I hope this is it for her and that it goes smoothly!


Thanks, but she just decided to tease me. No babies this am. It was a long night. ;-)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That stinks, though I do feel you on the long nights. I just comforted myself knowing she couldn't possibly go past a certain date. It was frustrating and tiring though, all the false alarms. But boy are the babies worth it!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

MylieD said:


> That stinks, though I do feel you on the long nights. I just comforted myself knowing she couldn't possibly go past a certain date. It was frustrating and tiring though, all the false alarms. But boy are the babies worth it!


I'm so excited for Nancy to kid cause I was there when she was kidded. I caught her and ended up doing most the cleaning cause her mom was cleaning her brother. I wasn't worried about her mom rejecting her because EVERYTHING nurse off her mom Abby. The lambs, other kids, even the llama we had


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck with her kidding hopefully she won't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

ArborGoats said:


> Good luck with her kidding hopefully she won't keep you waiting too much longer!


 Thanks, me too. But still no babies :GAAH: she keeps nesting and looking at her sides, stretching, yawing, slurping my face and hands. But she is the baker and she insists her biscuits are not done yet.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH: She passed some white goo that has the appearance of Elmer's glue. She will get up lay down, up & down, up & down. Then she will stretch, meanwhile yawning every 5-10 minutes. I'm going insane :crazy:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm kind of nervous. I am going to Oklahoma (like 4 hours away) to see my sister who is in college today and staying the night and will be home tomorrow. My older brother is staying here and I trust him with her but still... I am the worry wart. And not just Nancy, two of our barn cats, who will be first queeners look like they are going to pop. :shrug: I don't think they will go but, I guess I'll just take my chances.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It'd be too cool if you get to catch her kids like you caught her. I think she'll hold them in another couple days for you.  I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yay back home tonight and still no kids, but her ligs are mush and nearly gone. She's acting strange so maybe kids tonight. I really hope so. And I would love to be their and catch. I am hoping to possibly retain a doe, little do my parents know :laugh: hehehehe.


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck! My does aren't due until later in April and I'm already anxious haha. Hope all goes well


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

So, how's everything going?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, What a Day! Nancy is good and still hasn't kidded but my spirits aren't down. My two prego cats both decided to queen today. :wahoo:We have an inch of ice on ground and it's 14 outside and putting them in with Nancy was NOT an option. So I had two cardboard boxes in the living room and my dad is allergic to cats. He was great though, didn't complain once. :lol: So Dilly had six beautiful babies and Amy has had three so far, one was stillborn but it was huge, and the other two are healthy and happy. She is still going so we will see how many she has by morning. I'm just glad to finally have babies of some sort. :stars:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I love kittens so much, but my husband said no more, party pooper. My dog had 9 puppies a week ago, so that's been interesting. Any chance you might share a pic of the kitties?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are some pics of the adorable fluff balls. Sorry lighting is bad. Maybe I can get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are so teeny!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep itter bitter kitters! Amy, the orange mama, is up to three kittens now. They are chunky compared to Dilly's babies though. Everyone is well and warm with full tummies today. Nancy is as uncomfortable as ever, she waddles :laugh: it's cute.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well still no kids from Nancy as of this morning. I might have time for some updated pics this afternoon but I have a 4-H meeting in which I have to fill in as President. Both the Vice president and President are on a 4-h trip and I am next in line as secretary, yay... or not, I hate talking in front of people. I get so embarrassed .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun at your meeting. I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Everything is good here, still no Nancy kids. Hopefully she won't go tomorrow cause I will be away from home at an auction, just don't tell Nancy. She gets jealous of my other critters.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nancy is still doing well no kids yet and she keeps growing! She has had consistent discharge for the last few days. I have some updated pics of her now.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Woah. She looks close!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

MylieD said:


> Woah. She looks close!


I really really really hope so!!! Her ligs are there but soft, she is miserable and itchy everywhere. She is driving me nuts :GAAH:. I can't wait to see my baby's babies .


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Still no kids from my fancy Nancy girl. She is huge and ITCHY! She rubs on everything, she begs for scratches and whines when I don't pay attention. Its like a little groan but as soon as I look she quits it. Ligs are there but wide apart and squishy. She is now 15 days from what I thought was her original due date, maybe I was right and she will hold out on me for awhile.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she doesn't have lice or something with all that itching?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Are you sure she doesn't have lice or something with all that itching?


No lice or mites, that was my first thought too. I guess her skin is just stretched really tight. My poor baby :-D


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nancy is still hanging on to those kids and has semi adopted Chomper my new bottle baby, they are to cute. They aren't in together but next to each other.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

*12 Days!!!*

Only 12 days until day 145 for Nancy on the original date I thought she was bred  Nancy is doing a super job with this pregnancy and I'm so proud of my babygirl! Hopefully she will be half the mom her mother was, Abby mothered everyone and everything around her.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Woohoo! I'm sure she'll do great. I'm so curious to see what she'll have.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Excitingggg!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

hopefully the next 12 days fly by for you


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nancy looks ready to pop, her ligs are extremely hard to find. I didn't think they'd get THIS mushy, I figured they'd just be gone. She also when she lays down looks like she might prolapse from her vulva, I hope she doesn't but we will cross that bridge when we get there, apparently she is full.:grin: lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Prolapse 0:*

Nancy is prolapsing some out of her vulva but I'm pretty sure it's her rectum "stuff" I don't know what else to call it. She started yesterday and it's not all the time. If she lays down or stands on fence it poofs out a couple inches. It used to go back in on it's own quickly but now I've had to clean it and push it back in a couple times. It gradually is stretching out her vulva and its quite irritated. Is this just because of baby pressure? She is huge now and I'm kinda worried.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

It's been a rough few days, it is 7 days till Nancy is due and we are going to induce. She has been prolapsing and has not been able to eat cause there isn't enough room. The vet came out and he my parents and I made the descion to induce. :sigh: I'm worried. Wish us luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry!! Does it go back in when she stands up. My Bee was full last year and popped out a little when she laid down, but it went back in when she stood. She also didn't finish her meals and ate mostly hay ... I'm sure whatever choice you make will be best for her. You know her best.

At this age kids can survive, they just may need some extra TLC. 

I'll be praying!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry!! Does it go back in when she stands up. My Bee was full last year and popped out a little when she laid down, but it went back in when she stood. She also didn't finish her meals and ate mostly hay ... I'm sure whatever choice you make will be best for her. You know her best.
> 
> At this age kids can survive, they just may need some extra TLC.
> 
> I'll be praying!!


Thanks so much, and no it doesn't go back in. I have to wash it off them push it back in so we are worried about her tearing it on something. Also she is getting down in the dumps and we don't want to get to the point of her being really weak.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You were right to get the vet involved then. I will be praying for all involved - I know how stressful this must be.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck. Glad you got the vet involved.


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope all goes well :hug:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Best wishes to you, Nancy, and the kids. I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Nancy and I are freezing our tails off! She is having a few lighter contractions so far. Ligs are gone, way bagged up comparetivly to yesterday.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

Hugs to you and Nancy! We'll be waiting to hear....


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

We have a tiny baby Buck from Nancy! He is good and healthy. He was born at 11:40 last night and then she just stopped labor. We just gave oxytocin from our vet and she is starting back up. She still looks big.so Idk if there are more babies.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here he is.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nancy ended up with just the one little boy, who knew just one itty bitty baby could cause so much trouble! For being 5-6 days premie he doesn't show it :slapfloor:he will bounce all over! And then he will come sleep in my lap.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

IDK about the first pic at top with my dog and me, it randomly uploaded it, or I hit a wrong button, that is the more likely of the two. Lol


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He is a handsome fellow!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

MylieD said:


> He is a handsome fellow!


Thanks! He is hilarious bouncing everywhere!


----------

